
Gaming became the next front in the war over Hong Kong - Kroeler
https://onezero.medium.com/how-gaming-became-the-next-front-in-the-war-over-hong-kong-a887416d1aed
======
ngcc_hk
The universal values are rejected by the chinese. They do not like those. 7
things cannot speak about include that.

Being a programmer I understand you may ask the logical question - which 7
things. The lady expose this has gone to jail. ...

Try to search it should be around.

